
He left Beyond Meat to start a company that goes beyond meatless burgers - Kaibeezy
https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/20/success/meatless-meat-before-the-butcher/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
_[plant-based] chicken chunks, pulled pork, beef tips... ground beef and
chorizo... meatless beef burger patty... chicken, turkey and breakfast sausage
patties_

 _the alternative meat sector could reach about $140 billion in sales over the
next decade, capturing about 10% of the global meat industry_

